# My Daughter's 1st



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

my daughter shot this 8pt yesterday w/her barnett xbow. it was her 1st deer to ever.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Great job Dad and even better job by your daughter!!!!!...WW


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats to the young hunter and dad!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats a great buck... Congrats you lady, welcome to bow hunting...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome deal for her, she's hooked or life!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats to you both. an excellent first deer for sure.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats, nice deer.

That third picture isn't her with the cigarette in her hand right? j/k


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

TxBrewer said:


> Congrats, nice deer.
> 
> That third picture isn't her with the cigarette in her hand right? j/k


lol no that's me w/the cig... she wanted to take a pic of her whole deer


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice deer. Congratulations to you and your daughter. Great shot placement it looks like.


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

awesome first deer!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Awesome!

How wide was he?


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

robowader said:


> awesome!
> 
> How wide was he?


14 1/4


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

& her shot placement was perfect! it went right thru the middle of the heart


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome! Thats a great deer.


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

BTW her 1st was better than anything ive recovered to date.... she has gotten a big head now thanks to that LOL


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Congrats to her and you too dad!


----------

